# Best form of meat to get lean if money is not a factor?



## gotime79 (Jan 16, 2018)

What do you feel is the best meat to include into one's diet if money is not a factor? I recently quit drinking and have started my journey to get back into shape. Being that I'm not wasting money on fancy beers and wine anymore, I have been treating myself to high quality meals like fresh salmon, crab, oysters, and steaks. 

I've never been much of a chicken guy unless it's fried, so other than chicken, what are the best sources of meat to throw into a diet if you're not on a budget?
Halibut?.....Shrimp?,.... Bison?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 16, 2018)

Since you're a baller....

I'd say 24/7 lobster!







But real talk, I'd just mix it up.


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm definitely not a "baller." I'm upper middle class at best. I've just found that it's nice to treat myself with the money I'm saving by not drinking. It's been helping keep me sober. I figure that I was spending $400-$500 a month getting drunk between going out and drinking at home.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 16, 2018)

Da fuk is wrong with chicken???!!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 16, 2018)

Rotate and keep it interesting.  For me it's chicken breast, turkey breast, salmon, orange roughy, swai, tilapia, sirloin, 93% lean ground beef, bison, eye of round, etc.  I try to stick to under 1.5g of fat per ounce with the exception of salmon and sirloin.  I get my fat from other sources typically.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2018)

Halibut ( without a doubt best quality protein fish) wild caught Pacific salmon, lobster,  grass fed variety beefs, free range chickens, bison.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2018)

Tube steak. Hit up flyingdragon for some. His might not fill u up but it's tasty.


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 16, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Halibut ( without a doubt best quality protein fish) wild caught Pacific salmon, lobster,  grass fed variety beefs, free range chickens, bison.



I actually have a pretty sweet connection for halibut. One of my best friends from high school owns a half-day boat on the coast.  I haven't gone deep sea fishing in years, but the last time I went out on his boat my brother and I put over a hundred pounds of halibut in our parents freezer. My brother also won a $100 pot  for catching the biggest fish which was about a 60 pound halibut. My buddy didn't even charge us to go out either. All it cost me was a day license. 

This sounds like a nice excuse to head over to the coast for the weekend.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> I actually have a pretty sweet connection for halibut. One of my best friends from high school owns a half-day boat on the coast.  I haven't gone deep sea fishing in years, but the last time I went out on his boat my brother and I put over a hundred pounds of halibut in our parents freezer. My brother also won a $100 pot  for catching the biggest fish which was about a 60 pound halibut. My buddy didn't even charge us to go out either. All it cost me was a day license.
> 
> This sounds like a nice excuse to head over to the coast for the weekend.



Damn. Halibut is expensive af. You lucky man


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 17, 2018)

I think everyone is right.  It all depends your body and how it process and uses protein.  I've done shows on red meat.  Just chicken leaves me stringy.   Red meat I feel out well  and a bowl of white rice the night before a show, skin tightens and veins are pouring next morning.  Nothing to eat prior to weight ins.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2018)

Eggs are always good but find a local henhouse and get them there 

Wagyu filet 

Shrimp 

Scallops

Lobster I guess I am not big on it. 

Octopus 

Good call on halibut but not sure what you mean by best quality protein seek. It's just fish. 

Blue fin tuna from the northeast 

Striped bass from the northeast 

Oysters from MA

Here is the thing. If you don't know how to cook, all those expensive ingredients will come out like shit.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eggs are always good but find a local henhouse and get them there
> 
> Wagyu filet
> 
> ...



40 grams per serving. Wild caught, never farm raised


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> 40 grams per serving. Wild caught, never farm raised



Yeah but so is my dick. So eat that.

Damn dude. Too easy.

Oh and my dick isn't 23 bucks per pound


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah but so is my dick. So eat that.
> 
> Damn dude. Too easy.
> 
> Oh and my dick isn't 23 bucks per pound



Lol doesn't even qualify for appetizer


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2018)

If money isn't an issue then rent a hot ass hooker and take her to some high end resteraunt.. get baked on the way in and order all expensive shit off the menu.. as ur leaving order some expensive shit to go.. then take a limo and as ur heading home u and the hooker can pick up another expensive hooker on the way...u get home anddddd then u bang them both while u non violently smother expensive leftover food in their faces

Tab for the night should around 7k

Next week do the same

And always remember hooker meat is the best meat


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 17, 2018)

Costco Rib-Eye steaks
End thread/


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is the thing. If you don't know how to cook, all those expensive ingredients will come out like shit.



Who doesn't know how to cook a piece of meat? We're not baking a cake here. You literally throw it on a grill or boil it in a pot with some seasoning. 


If you really want to go Gordon Ramsay on it, you can bust out the cocktail sauce for extra flavor......smh

Halibut is probably the easiest fish to cook. Even a complete retard couldn't screw it up. Throw it on the grill with some old bay and lemon juice.  there's a reason it cost over $20 a pound.


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> Who doesn't know how to cook a piece of meat? We're not baking a cake here. You literally throw it on a grill or boil it in a pot with some seasoning.
> 
> 
> If you really want to go Gordon Ramsay on it, you can bust out the cocktail sauce for extra flavor......smh
> ...



I love cocktail sauce on my boiled meat.


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> I love cocktail sauce on my boiled meat.



Crab, bay shrimp, langostino ....etc

My post probably makes no sense to poor people or kids. When I say boiled meat, I'm not talking about reduced price chicken breast or pork tenders from the frozen food section at Walmart.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eggs are always good but find a local henhouse and get them there
> 
> Wagyu filet
> 
> ...




Don't eat anything that swims in its own piss and shit. And stay away from those chicken abortion they call eggs.

There's no fun in chicken breast but it's the number one go to meat.

Hands down the best meat is venison backstraps. Lean as lean can be but tasty if done correctly on a grill; no knife required.  It is illegal in PA to cook a backstrap that was just harvested from a deer that day in a frying pan onto of a stove.


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> Crab, bay shrimp, langostino ....etc
> 
> My post probably makes no sense to poor people or kids. When I say boiled meat, I'm not talking about reduced price chicken breast or pork tenders from the frozen food section at Walmart.



Oh, makes sense why I don't understand. Thanks for clarifying. Someday I'll grow up, have money, stop shopping at Walmart and be a gourmet chef and a precise writer like you.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

snake said:


> Don't eat anything that swims in its own piss and shit. And stay away from those chicken abortion they call eggs.
> 
> There's no fun in chicken breast but it's the number one go to meat.
> 
> Hands down the best meat is venison backstraps. Lean as lean can be but tasty if done correctly on a grill; no knife required.  It is illegal in PA to cook a backstrap that was just harvested from a deer that day in a frying pan onto of a stove.



You really should refrain from posting in these types of threads. You're just not normal. You're not. I'll say it again...you're not normal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2018)

snake said:


> Don't eat anything that swims in its own piss and shit. And stay away from those chicken abortion they call eggs.
> 
> There's no fun in chicken breast but it's the number one go to meat.
> 
> Hands down the best meat is venison backstraps. Lean as lean can be but tasty if done correctly on a grill; no knife required.  It is illegal in PA to cook a backstrap that was just harvested from a deer that day in a frying pan onto of a stove.



We had some back straps a few weeks ago. ****ing delishhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 17, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> We had some back straps a few weeks ago. ****ing delishhhhhhhhhh.



Did u eat those back straps in your jock strap?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eggs are always good but find a local henhouse and get them there
> 
> Wagyu filet
> 
> ...


----------



## Caballero (Jan 17, 2018)

Go with Bison or Moose meat can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Uchiha00 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bison , chicken , lean ass ground beef, and alligator tail shits bombbb


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Go with Bison or Moose meat can't go wrong with either.



Send me some moose, eh?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 19, 2018)

Kangaroo meat is supposed to be tasty


----------



## Caballero (Jan 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Send me some moose, eh?


Don't knock it til ya try it ! :32 (20):

View attachment 5270


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2018)

Idk how metropolitan everyone is in their location, but if anyone has a Korean market in their town, you can find some really good beef (wagyu) and pork as well as pretty much any kind of seafood out there... Also the best rice in the world in bulk. Prices are usually pretty good too. Just dont buy anything labeled: Kegogi.


----------

